# To get job in SAP in Germany



## maheshshrivastava (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi All,

Currently I am working as SAP consultant in Pune and I have 6.5 yrs exp in the same along with I have completed A2 level of German language and soon going to appeared in B1 level. I am completed my graduations in BE (Electronics).

How could I can get work permit to work in Germany (as I searched, Germany would be a good options for SAP).

Kindly share info.

Regards,
Mahesh Shrivastava


----------

